
Male Engineering Student Explains Why Female Classmates Aren't His Equals - awjr
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/women-men-engineers-arent-equal-jared-mauldin-letter_561699b9e4b0e66ad4c6bee5?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063
======
oneJob
From the article, so you can get a feel for the tone: "Nothing I said was new,
it has all been said a thousand times before. The difference is that I am a
man," he said. "Maybe by standing up and breaking the silence from the male
side, I can help some more men begin to see the issues, and begin to listen to
the women who have been speaking about this all along."

It's a good article. Maybe you don't initially agree, but it is not at all
inflammatory.

